# The Strange Magic of: Marc Bolan (and T. Rex)



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

In her song--a Strange Magic selection--"Life is Sweet", Maria McKee urges one of those to whom she sings to "bang a gong". Wise counsel indeed, if it may lead to the euphoria demonstrated by Marc Bolan & Company in the here appended clip. _Bang a Gong (Get it On)_ was only one of the many gems on their glam rock classic album, Electric Warrior. What about Cosmic Dancer? Planet Queen, Girl, The Motivator (all about that hat that started a revolution), Life's a Gas? Background vocals on the album courtesy of Mark Volman, "the Phlorescent Leech", and Howard Kaylan, "Eddie", later "Flo and Eddie", formerly The Turtles of "Happy Together", and years with Frank Zappa and the Mothers. Also background vocals for Bruce Springsteen's "Hungry Heart". Small world (or big?). Marc Bolan dead in a car crash at 29 in 1977.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

_Electric Warrior_ was Bolan on top of his game, but I think the following album, _The Slider_, was even better. That was the end of the honeymoon, really - _Tanx_ from 1973 had its moments but the formula had run its course. Although increasingly ignored by the fans and mocked by the critics he doggedly released an album a year but only the final one, _Dandy In The Underworld_ (1977), was anything like a return to the form of his 1970-1972 heyday.

There were indications of a return to critical favour after those few years in the doldrums as he was championed as an influence by the emerging punk scene but his untimely death in 1977 left the question as to whether he could capitalise on this new-found popularity largely unanswered.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I liked Bolan's work from his first "flower power" proto-Prog work (check out Unicorn from 1968, it's completely unique) to his last albums. Some of it is sadly a bit debauched but I think he was always progressing in his idea of creating funky rock music.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Strange Magic said:


> In her song--a Strange Magic selection--"Life is Sweet", Maria McKee urges one of those to whom she sings to "bang a gong". Wise counsel indeed, if it may lead to the euphoria demonstrated by Marc Bolan & Company in the here appended clip. _Bang a Gong (Get it On)_ was only one of the many gems on their glam rock classic album, Electric Warrior. What about Cosmic Dancer? Planet Queen, Girl, The Motivator (all about that hat that started a revolution), Life's a Gas? Background vocals on the album courtesy of Mark Volman, "the Phlorescent Leech", and Howard Kaylan, "Eddie", later "Flo and Eddie", formerly The Turtles of "Happy Together", and years with Frank Zappa and the Mothers. Also background vocals for Bruce Springsteen's "Hungry Heart". Small world (or big?). Marc Bolan dead in a car crash at 29 in 1977.


I always liked their energy and vocals. I like the studio version better though. These ladies, mwoah.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Electric warrior and The slider are two of my favorite rock albums ever. Long live T Rex!


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

"Ride a White Swan" was one of the few decent tracks in LEGO Rock Band.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Another Bolan/T. Rex gem, _The Motivator_. Some great lyrics; one of Bolan's most droll efforts--always makes me smile. That hat that started a revolution would be worth walking many miles to see .


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I like Marks pre T-rex stuff best as *Tyrannosaurus Rex*


----------

